
Twitch is Closing its Communities - rmason
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/10/twitch-is-closing-its-communities/
======
rmason
This is a very bad idea. Tags may sound like a good replacement on the surface
but in practice work poorly.

I search for videos on some JS libraries on YouTube and filter on today.
Someone wants more people watching their videos so they will add tags to pull
in JS developers from other libraries.

When it's a community they can self police interlopers and it becomes a
gathering place. I am not a gamer and this makes me lose all interest in
Twitch.

